
Another Apple Tablet? More Mac Than iPhone. - MaysonL
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/02/01/apple-tablet-os-x-ipad/
======
MaysonL
And Jon Gruber's response "I’m going to go way out on a limb here and tell you
that this is total bullshit."

[http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/02/02/siegler-
another-...](http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/02/02/siegler-another-
tablet)

